# Fluctuating AMH levels



## Chopio

Has anyone experienced their AMH going up and down?

I had mine tested about a year ago and it was 40 pmol/L. For my age I was told that was great, also my FSH was nice and low so I thought I had lots of time left. Then last month I had it retested as part of the work-up for possible egg-share at another clinic. My AMH had dropped to 18. Although this isn't super low, the sudden drop freaked me out a bit so I got it retested through my GP and the result was 47 pmol/L.?!?!

Does anyone know what could cause AMH to fluctuate like this? I did have a super stressful intensive work course and exam about a month before the lowest reading. Could this have caused a temporary drop in AMH? My retest was done less than a month later and for it to have jumped back up so much seems odd. I've never been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries and always been told at scans that my ovaries looked really healthy :-/

I thought AMH was supposed to be one of those tests that was pretty reliable.. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## agate

amh will tend to vary as your antral follicle count varies... most women have a fairly stable AFC... although it can vary from month to month....it does sound like you border on pco, so maybe your insulin resistance is a bit variable and your AFC is oversensitive to changes in your diet (higher/lower sugar)?

stress will tend to push up prolactin which MIGHT reduce your AFC if you are very sensitive to it.


----------



## Chopio

Thanks Agate - that is really interesting food for thought. I'd never thought too much about insulin resistance before but I'm going to read up on it now.

I definitely do feel the difference quite dramatically when I'm making a conscious effort to eat well and exercise. Whereas if I eat too much sugary stuff or white carbs I always break out in bad zits on my chin and feel like poo. Maybe spending the summer indoors cramming for my exam and eating rubbish hasn't done me any favours!

Thinking that it could impact on my AFC is a really good incentive to get active again and eat better. Thanks!


----------

